# FreeSync auf GSync Monitor



## FreitaMa (23. November 2019)

Hi, 
irgendwie finde ich im Internet nichts dazu, weswegen die Fragen entweder völlig bescheuert ist, oder es leider einfach nicht geht. Aber da ich es trotzdem gerne wissen würde wollte ich hier mal fragen. 
Ich wollte mir den neuen Alienware Monitor kaufen mit 3440x1440 und GSync. Da ich aber mal die Vega VII testen möchte, wollte ich wissen ob man auf dem Monitor FreeSync aktivieren kann oder ob man lieber gleich auf den LG Electronics UltraGear 34GK950F gehen sollte ?

Danke an euch


----------



## PCGH_Manu (23. November 2019)

Witzig, dass du fragst. Vor 2 Minuten habe ich gelesen, dass das in Zukunft gehen wird. So wie ich das aber verstanden habe, aber nur in zukünftigen Monitoren, denn ältere bräuchten dann ja wohl ein Firmware-Update und da wird sich Nvidia nicht die Mühe mehr machen.

NVIDIA Open Up Support for Adaptive-sync/FreeSync for Future Native G-sync Module Screens


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2019)

Umgekehrt ist es seit Anfang des Jahres schon möglich.

Ich habe auch einen FreeSync-Monitor an der 1050ti.

Die Frage wird bloß sein, welchen Vorteil das GSync-Modul dann noch bringt. Denn aktuell macht es die Monitore vor allem teuer.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (23. November 2019)

Die Antwort auf die Frage von Nvidia war damals schon, dass die G-Sync-Monitore ja "über 300 Qualitätstests" durchlaufen und nicht so gelegentliche Zickereien machen wie so manches Freesync-Modell.

Ich denke halt, dass Nvidia so langsam aber sicher den proprietären Elfenbeinturm demontiert.


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2019)

Also mein Monitor wird in keiner dieser Listen geführt und lässt sich problemlos auf 30-75 Hz bringen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2019)

Und was hat das jetzt mit den Tests von Nvidia zu tun?


----------



## takan (23. November 2019)

fands amüsant wie in bewertungen von gsync monitoren die aktiv gekühlt wurden waren die user sich nach paar monaten freuten über lästige geräusche und es nie wieder kaufen würden. 
glaube nvidia ist es mal aufgefallen, das 300 tests von einem exemplar nicht die erfahrung von mehreren monaten wiederspiegeln.


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit den Tests von Nvidia zu tun?



Das halt Nvidia nicht alle Monitore getestet hat und es auch sehr gute Monitore gibt, die auf keiner Liste stehen.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2019)

Das weisst du jetzt woher, dass dein Monitor nicht getestet wurde?


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das weisst du jetzt woher, dass dein Monitor nicht getestet wurde?



Weil es keine Testberichte gibt.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2019)

Seit wann gibt Nvidia die Testberichte raus?
Wenn man nach deiner Aussage geht, wurde kein anderer Monitor getestet, weil es ja keine Testberichte gibt.
Ich schreibe auch nicht zu jedem Monitor den ich schon getestet habe einen Testbericht.
Heisst das jetzt, dass ich die garnicht getestet habe?


----------



## DKK007 (23. November 2019)

Hier: GeForce G-SYNC Monitors: Manufacturers & Specs


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2019)

Die Liste kenne ich, was soll mir das jetzt bringen?
Sag mir bitte nicht, dass das für dich ein Testbericht ist.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2019)

Das ist die Liste der gestesten Monitore.


> G-SYNC and G-SYNC Compatible monitors are tested for quality and compatibility with the GeForce® gaming platform.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2019)

Wie ich schon schrieb, ich kenne die Liste.
Das ist nicht die Liste der gestesten Monitore, sondern die Liste der Monitore die Nvidia als Gsync compatible eingestuft hat.
Getestet haben die wesentlich mehr Monitore.


----------



## DKK007 (24. November 2019)

Bloß müssten die dann doch auch auf einer Liste erscheinen , mit den jeweiligen Problemen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. November 2019)

Nein, warum sollten sie?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (24. November 2019)

Habe grade "Haarspalterei" gegoogelt. Der Thread rankt grade auf Platz 1


----------

